# Another new and confused.



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have been lurking for a while but have finally taken the plunge, so that i can post and interact rather than standing on the outside. (a feeling I am becoming more and more accustomed to).   

So a little about me & DH, we have been TTC for 6 years and finally went to get help.  We found that I am not ovulating so we are currently undergoing 6 months of Clomid without success so far, we're in the final month, then its back to the hospital to investigate the next steps. 

As almost all of you are aware this is a rollercoaster of emotions and we are only at the start of the journey in reality.  Last year was a difficult year as we now have 3 DN's under the age of 6 months (but 17 DN's in total from both sides of the family) so whenever or whoever we see from our family it all revolves around baby talk, photos etc. Whilst I am happy that our siblings aren't undergoing the difficulties we are I should probably confess that I am jealous of them & their families and find myself pulling away from them.    

As this month is effectively last chance saloon with the clomid we are trying everything.  I am using the clearblue ovulation sticks but so far it is showing no ovulation, (currently on day 15, my cycle is usually 28 days) so my question to you more knowledgeable than me is has anybody else used these ovulation sticks and have they showed ovulation whilst using clomid?  Should I ask the GP to test my day 21 again to confirm ovulation? I am getting myself all confused as to what to do and am struggling to see things clearly.   

If anybody can help I would love to hear from you. But either way, thanks for stopping by and reading my story. I hope I haven't gone on too much.


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Tenderheart and welcome to FF! 

I have pcos so was given clomid for 6 months and like u never got a positive opk but i had an operation in september and was told to do another 3 rounds of clomid. Well i am currently on my 9th cycle and i finally got a smiley face on my clear blue fertility stick last sunday so they do work hun, i used to doubt them too as a whole year went by on them and  i never got a positive untill now. i am due to take my blood test tomorrow so will find out if i actually did indeed ovulate. Have they said what your fertility problem is yet hun? apart from the not ovulating, that was my problem due to the pcos.
I know exactly how u feel but keep ur chin up and keep going, u may need further tests to indicate why it isnt working for. I think the ovarian drilling i had is what has kick started the clomid into action this cycle. 
keep positive and i   you get that lovely smiley face soon xxx


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jenna201, 

It's good to hear  that they do work and that hopefully i will get the smiley face.   No, sadly they have not said what is causing the lack of ovulation, i have had the internal scans and the HSG all showing everything as being ok, nothing came up on all the blood tests so i really am at a loss.  I'm probably a bit naive and scared when we go to the hospital so don't ask any questions, I don't want to blow my chances of them helping us by being too pushy etc. Daft i know.    I just feel like a bit of a failure.  I must get my head straight.


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh hun i know exactly how that feels, to be honest what i do is write all my questions down in the weeks before my appointments as u know what its like when ur in there, ur mind goes blank or they are just tellin you too much stuff and using too many big words. U wont be being too pushy, they have heard it all before so u wont be any different wanting to find out what is happening with yout treatment hun. 
Have they checked to see if your tubes are clear? as that was my first problem, the pcos didnt show up till 2010 and i started getting medical help early 2008 after tryin a year naturally.
Dont feel like a failure as its not your fault, i went thru all that when i first went on clomid and that thinking made me depressed and i had to have a little break from it all. Keep thinkin positive, there is other options out there instead of clomid, u are just starting out so u are lucky that u have a lot of things to pick from in regards to treatment hun, everyones body is different so what works for one might not work for u, thats where ur doctor will come in and find that special tx that will make u a mummy, keep hope hun and keep positive xxxx


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for your positive words. Yes they have checked my tubes and ovaries, all are ok.  Your right, i am only in the early stages.  Thank you for your support i really appreciate it. xxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Your welcome hun, if u ever need to talk or rant off about anythin feel free to private message me or u can always pop into the chat room, i am in there all the time hun. good luck with ur treatment x


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

We're at Jessops. Just got our appointment through for the next meeting at the end of March. x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

Jessops chatter thread here .. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253859.0

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi tenderheart

Welcome to FF - I'm quite new on here too!! I'm like you in that I dont like asking quesions and come away from appoinments with my head spinning of all the things I should ask!I now write things down and make sure I get answers before I leave!

I have PCOS and the drs couldn't gt me to ovulate, I tried CLomid for about 6 months, also tried Metformin and Letrozole but nothing has worked. I had the option of ovary drilling but decided not to have it abd go to IVF as been trying for so long. If IVF doesn't work Ican have the drilling done and go back on CLomid for 6months, its so frustrating!

Try and stay positive through it all, it is an emotional time. Feel free to pm me if you want to.

Lots of baby dust to you
Clare
xxxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi disneyprincess, u are very lucky to be given IVF before ovarian drilling, i wanted to do it that way but pct wouldnt allow it, i had to tick off all the other "cheaper" options first before going down that route and now after 4 years they dont even fund it anymore   so i have to go for IUI now instead which i have to wait 18 weeks for. good luck with the ivf hun and keep us posted as i am exactly the same as u with pcos and no ovualtion "apart from this month with a random one in 4 years" and would be great to know if u get success from it and give us some hope. x


----------



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Jenna - how long is the wait for ovarian drilling - I wasnt offered this and I have just gone through my first round of IVF (test date thursday) - should I have been offered this before IVF? I have heard of so many stories of ovarian drilling, chlomid and BFPs!! x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

There are lots of memebrs talking about Ovarian Drilling here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239802.msg3857008#msg3857008


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

I had to wait 18 long weeks for it but it was worth it as i had erratic periods and now they are every 29 days and i ovulated for the first time in my life this month on my 9th round of clomid with vitamins so it looks like it has done the trick for me, i am just waiting for IUI now which is another 18 weeks as i have done all i can do on clomid, i feel ill on it so rather do the IUI. x


----------



## disneyprincess (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Jenna

This post code lottery REALLY bugs me!! I hate the fact that were all in the same boat, yet dependin on where we live depends on the treatment we get, it should be the same for everyone.

Sorry, just a little rant!!! 

At first they wanted me to try Ovarian Drilling, and after the 3 months of Letrozole didnt work (and all the cycles of clomid, metformin and everthing else) I thought they were going to say thats what I had to go for, but when I went back to see my consultant he said that as I had been trying so many other things for so long, and he thought the success rate of drilling for me personally wasn't going to be too high, he would back my case for IVF, and I was lucky enough to get it approved. 

Of course I'll keep you all posted on how things go. Keep me updated too on your progress

xxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

sorry hun, for some reason missed you post, well alot has changed for me, i got my BFP  so the ovarian drlling was def worth it. 
Well if your doc thinks IVF is your best option then i would go with that hun, after all he is the professional. fingers crossed you get lucky first time. please keep us posted on how you get on xx


----------



## angelgel40 (Feb 1, 2011)

HI Tenderheart,

Like you I am anothe rnewbie to this site. I have had Clomid for 7months and this did not work for me. I have endo and I am in the process of having another set of tests done before consultation. DH has to go to the little boys room and I have another blood test and scan. I have to wait until next cycle as they couldn't fit me in for the scan this month. It is all the waiting that starts playing with your head. Anyway just wanted to say good luck with your tx, here's hoping for a BFP!  

Love to all,

Angelgel40 xx


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Angelgel40, 

You are so right, the waiting is horrendous, as is the stressing about the next appointment.  I have just completed my 6th month on clomid and i'm not very hopeful for a BFP, so its back to the hospital for next steps at the end of March.  So now i'm trying to concentrate on getting my weight down so that they can't use that as an issue to not help us.  I feel that the world is against us  , but i'm quite sure i'm not alone in that thought.  

I have had the internal scan and HSG and they can't see anything wrong, DH has had his SA and all is ok there so don't really know why my body won't behave itself!!  Still end of my negativity, i must stay positive  . 

I hope all goes well with your scan on your next cycle.  Good luck with your journey and i hope you get your BFP soon.    xxx


----------

